# Make-up question.



## McStamper

I have been wondering that myself.


----------



## krniemoth

what kind of makeup are you wondering about? I dont put on makeup like im going out on the town. I use facepaint when I hunt.


----------



## hogdgz

I use the same old thing that I always wear and it has never affected my hunt. Sometimes in the mornings I don't wear any because I am too lazy, but I always do in the evenings.


----------



## absolutecool

I actually think that if I put makeup on my face that I would explode...haven't had any on since my daughter got married in '07 and don't plan on wearing any ever again....that's just me though....I do see the gals on TV with all the makeup on, maybe it just don't smell....


----------



## DocMort

Camo face paint for me lol,, sorry you didn't want a guys opinion.


----------



## absolutecool

DocMort said:


> Camo face paint for me lol,, sorry you didn't want a guys opinion.


So how are you healing?


----------



## CountryWoman

I use my "regular" foundation and powder and chap stick . . .seems to help keep the shine away:nod: I don't bother with the eyeshadow,eyeliner,mascara etc. I use a face mask most of the time but for if nice to not worry about being shiny if I have it off:chortle:


----------



## Cheerioette

I honestly don't bother with the goop... I mean make-up.


----------



## DocMort

absolutecool said:


> So how are you healing?


Oh its coming, just put money down on a new bow so its getting there. Doc released me to do what I can within limits of pain.


----------



## 1BowHuntnChick

Mary Kay lady here! Even when I'm huntin!


----------



## McStamper

I'm glad to hear some of you do wear some makeup. I'll soon be going hunting for the very first time. I just wouldn't feel comfortable without any makeup on. I want to shoot a deer, not scare the men who are taking me out half to death.


----------



## ABQ_Chica

Okay, I'm officially *very* impressed that so many women wear makeup when hunting! 

I've never had the hand-eye coordination to wear makeup on a regular basis, much less when I'm going to be outdoors all day. Except for sunscreen, I'm bare faced. For my first turkey hunt this spring, though, I might slather on some smudges from the burnt end of a cork stopper, or even use face paint. As long as it's like finger painting, I can manage! :embara:


----------



## Amurray

I didn't wear any when i killed my buck. But i will admit. I don't like showing the pictures. I wear make up all the time. So not having any on bothers me! But it is Bare Minerals for me.


----------



## McStamper

Amurray said:


> I didn't wear any when i killed my buck. But i will admit. I don't like showing the pictures. I wear make up all the time. So not having any on bothers me! But it is Bare Minerals for me.


That's what I wear too. I sure can't detect any scent, wonder if the deer can?


----------



## Cheerioette

McStamper said:


> That's what I wear too. I sure can't detect any scent, wonder if the deer can?


That is my biggest concern.... if we're conscious about deer smelling human scents we can't even detect... how is it then that a deer won't be able to pick-up the smells of make-up?


----------



## z28melissa

I use a tinted moisturizer made for women by Dead Down Wind. It's nice because the HS soap makes my face so dry! If you're hunting the wind, some makeup is fine IMO (as long as it's not scented).


----------



## coopers354

Bare Minerals for me as well. But I keep it limited!


----------



## Montana girl

I wear my usuall makeup when i hunt. You can never completly mask all your smells.


----------



## CountryWoman

Montana girl said:


> I wear my usuall makeup when i hunt. You can never completly mask all your smells.


 Very true I don't get fanatical about scent:lol: and like Amurray said I am less fond of my own hunting pics without at least a little makeup:embara:


----------



## JAG

I dont wear it when deer hunting.. i go to great lengths to make everything scent free.. if you want to look good for your trophy picture, carry some in the truck and put it on for the picture.


----------



## Alpha Doe

I think the smelliest makeup is the lipstick. So, if I was to wear makeup when hunting...I would skip the stick.


----------



## Montana girl

Here in MT we dont usually have the truck close to us, so going back for makeup is not an option!! I guess you could pack it, but that is added weight!!


----------



## DeltaKiloGolf

Carbomask facepaint is an engineered mud mask, made with activated charcoal..

It is odorless, and pulls oils and impurities from deep within the pores.. While providing a thin layer of protection against skin shine.

Practical, flat , odorless. Oil Free, waterbased, mild. Does not stain the skin. 100% skin care technology, in a camo product.

14 years of loyal users.. Look it up!


----------



## Just aim

Deer are afraid of human odor not make up odor. So go ahead smoke, drink, fart and wear lipstick! The deer don't care! Just play the wind!


----------



## FITAfanatic

Its not like it reeks... It shouldnt effect your hunt unless you use a ton of lotion foundation or blush. Cause blush deffinatly has an odor.


----------



## browningmama_3

I wear my SPF mosturizer and chapstick. if I think of it, I'll put on lipgloss for th epicture, but I'm not sure if I ever remember. I know I didn't last year and I looked pretty good. besides, no one looks at us, they look at our trophy!


----------



## soldiergirl81

Amurray said:


> I didn't wear any when i killed my buck. But i will admit. I don't like showing the pictures. I wear make up all the time. So not having any on bothers me! But it is Bare Minerals for me.


Bare Minerals for me too, no scent, no mess, and looks as good as the TV girls.


----------



## VicxenNewbie

I wear mascara, sunscreen and chapstick. I agree with most of the women on here, if you are playing the wind, it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## FarmGirl7

Go ahead, I wear mine. I used to not in fear that it would spook the deer. Never noticed a bit of difference when I started wearing it again. Just what I wear everyday, moisturizer and eye makeup.


----------



## Bullseyebabe

No makeup when hunting - haven't had any complaints from the deer.


----------



## kimmiedawn

I dont wear makeup at all.. ever. D says I dont need it lol.


----------



## PitBull Daddy

I thought this was a joke but I am beginning to believe you women actually wear makeup in the woods???Maybe this is what I'm doing wrong??? MOM....I NEED TO BORRY YOUR MARY-KAY, I'M GOIN HUNTIN!!!!


----------



## TristanBull

Entirely, depends upon what’s the hunt for….?


----------

